# What's wrong with Mindy's eye??



## noisyboy (Nov 19, 2014)

I picked up my new 3 month old female budgie today after seeing and paying for her two days earlier. I noted she had some feathering missing around her right eye but the breeder told me it was just moulting. Since having her home I have noted she scratches this eye, keeps it closed most of the time and she is not all that active. I am wondering if it's a mite related irritation? PLEASE HELP, I just want to get this little girl feeling better.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From that picture, I'm not seeing any mites but she does have an infection on her eye and possibly on her ear as well, because the feathers there aren't smooth and the area appears to be swollen too.
You really need to take her to an avian vet as soon as possible, chances are high she has some sort of flu or respiratory infection that is clearly affecting her eye and quite possibly her ear. She must be properly tested and diagnosed in order to be treated.

I hope she will soon get her full health back, best of luck with everything.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Aluz for your reply. I might try bathing it with saline solution for a few days and see how she goes. Looks like I've been duped by the breeder!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome! Yes, sterile saline solution will give your Mindy some relief on her itchy eye. 
Does she have a prominent and rhythmic tail bob and does she have wet sneezes or have clogged up nostrils? If so, then this would further prove that she has some type of respiratory infection that would need to be treated with the right antibiotics.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*What's*

The breeder should pay for vet visit and meds. You can use gentanycin eye drops or terramycin sterile ophthalmic ointment that can be purchased from Foster and Smith vet catalog or ladygouldianfinch.com. The bird may have a sinus infection. The avian vet can take a tiny tube and clean the infection out of the ear canal if needed. This is a vet level skill. See the avian vet ASAP, Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

You've received great advice from the posts above. I just wanted to chime in that you can use cooled chamomile tea in addition to saline solution, as it helps to reduce swelling and pain. I've used it in my budgie and in my dog. 

I hope that Mindy is feeling better soon!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for your replies folks, sincerely appreciated. I've decided to take Mindy to an avian vet tomorrow. I don't see any signs of a respiratory illness but don't want that eye infection to get any worse and she's not very active but is eating a little. Mindy is also in with another young female that I bought at the same time (from a pet shop). I also have two teenage males in a different cage but same room who are highly prized so I don't want anything to spread to them. Happy for more opinions, adds to my knowledge


----------

